# The Clement Sector: Gypsy Knights Games  Offers an Alternative Setting for Mongoose Publishing's Tra



## ToddBS (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll have to check this out. Mongoose Traveller is by far my favorite Traveller edition. I was giddy when they brought back 2300AD, too.


----------



## Wraith Form (Sep 5, 2014)

I can't recommend Gypsy Knights products highly enough--they're all REALLY good.


----------

